# UKC GRCH Cochise x CH Kimora Breeding- 2 Puppies Available- 1 Male & 1 Female



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bully the Kid's UKC GRCH Cochise was bred to CH 'PR' Moore's It's Just Baby Phat aka Kimora. 








There is one male puppy and one female puppy that are available if anyone is interested; however, they must go to show homes. These puppies have an amazing pedigree! All dogs (with the exception of 2) in the last four generations (on both dam and sire's side) are either champions or grand champions. If anyone shows UKC or wants to start showing UKC and you are interested in owning these future grand champions, please pm me with your number and we can discuss this further.

Kimora's OFA score is "GOOD"
Thank you!!!








x


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

wow wow wow what an impressive pedigree! Great lookin dogs too! Who ever gets this pup is gunna be a lucky lucky person!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG   I'd so go for that pup if I wasn't going in for surgery soon


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Super impressive pedigree! I love me some Cochise too! 

There is also one female available. I added her to the OP.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang I'd love to have one! Just not in that particular market at the moment.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are there any photos of the 2 available for everyone to see cute puppies?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Are there any photos of the 2 available for everyone to see cute puppies?


Thanks for reminding me I need to close this. Both pups are homed. One went to someone here in atlanta and megan66 got the male pup, which she needs to post some up ahem... Megan!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thanks for reminding me I need to close this. Both pups are homed. One went to someone here in atlanta and megan66 got the male pup, which she needs to post some up ahem... Megan!


http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/39861-introducing-ozai.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks rangel I've been at work all weekend totally missed this


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL sorry Lauren!!!!


----------



## Okellie (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are some pretty dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

